# Do you have to pay for therapy in the UK?



## at286 (Aug 30, 2011)

If i get referred for CBT by the doctor in the UK, do i have to pay for each session? or will it be done on the NHS as my doctor referred me?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

If your doctor referred you, I'm pretty sure it'd be on the NHS.

I don't know, though. I see a therapist privately because the waiting list is so long in my area


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Its free if you get it of the NHS.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Eski said:


> Its free if you get it of the NHS.


This. You will probably be waiting a long time to get it though.


----------



## Swagger91 (Dec 18, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> This. You will probably be waiting a long time to get it though.


I'm getting it on the NHS and I didn't have to wait at all.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

It's free, the queues were shorter for me as I was 15 at the time. (Under child and family support though not sure if its actually any different was 1 on 1 with therapist talking about depression).


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Swagger91 said:


> I'm getting it on the NHS and I didn't have to wait at all.


I had to wait 6 months. Turned out to be useless anyway...


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I went with the NHS as well. No waiting time, it's pretty good.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Jealous American was here.


----------



## MrRitz (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah but whats the point if you have to wait 6 months.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Jealous American was here.


for real. even with insurance, i pay 50 bucks a week.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

It will probably be done on the NHS for free. Personally I've had very many sessions with a really good CBT therapist and it hasn't cost me a thing. I can't remember having to wait for a long time.


----------

